# anybody in the leesburg Florida area??? you want to cut my lawn?



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

hi we got a lot of land last year in leesburg florida... 

its on an association.. which at the time seemed like a great idea... 

that was before i got the 500$ a year association fees.. and before i got the threatening fax saying 'You'd better cut your lawn.. or we will cut it and charge you for it.. if you dont pay it.. we will put a lein on your lot' 
needless to say.. i am looking to get the damned thing cut... like once a month or twice montlhy in the summer... 

oh yeah.. the association president happens to live across the way from me and now wants me to clear the brush growing into the canal... he estimates 700-800$ to do that... i wont do that but still need to get the lawn cut.. 


anybody down that way? want to make a few extra bucks???


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *hi we got a lot of land last year in leesburg florida...
> 
> its on an association.. which at the time seemed like a great idea...
> ...


Call ErnieG,
It's in his back yard , and looks like a job for a Massy Harris


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Thats a bummer. You need to make a friend with one of the neighbors and pay them to take care of the grass.
Rodster


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

sj have you tried Lawnsite I'm sure you can find someone there.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I would suggest Lawncafe.com or Lawnforum.com . The guy who runs Lawnsite runs things like Spike does. I wouldn't want to give him any business. Plus the fact that he quoted me from a post on his website and had it published in Turf Magazine without my permission or so much as a "oh by the way" .


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Keweenaw4310 _
> *For $500.00 / year I'd agree to blow all the snow you get there over 5 inches for the entire year. *


In this society you can find thousands to blow all the snow you can get for nothing!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

sj did you find anybody to cut your lot:question:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

no response from lawn cafe... lawnforum.com seemed to be down.. the domain is for sale..

lawnsite.com got me one prespective guy.. he's gonna check it out this week and get back to me..


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

just to close this out... i found a guy from the area who will cut my lawn for 20$ a wack.. much better deal than the original person.. he charged 35$....


thanks for the info..
sj


----------

